# "Never turn VR on unless it's actually needed."



## MrLogic (Apr 29, 2010)

Article by Thom Hogan in which he tries to explain Nikon's Vibration Reduction system... and when (not) to use it:

Nikon VR explained


One of the main points: VR should normally be off if your shutter speed is above 1/500 s (according to Hogan) or 1/250 (according to some other (unnamed) photographers).

Thoughts?


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 29, 2010)

It makes sense.  

This can be especially important on the Canon EF-S 17-55mm F2.8 IS.  I know several pro wedding photographers who own (and love) this lens, but most of them have found that the IS system dies after a year or two of heavy (professional) use.  It can be replaced/repaired, but I don't know anyone who has had their 70-200mm IS die on them. 

The solution seems to be using the IS, only when needed.  And with such a short lens, it's really isn't needed all that often.


----------



## cnutco (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice read, THANKS!


----------



## Goontz (Apr 29, 2010)

Good find. Thanks!


----------



## jeph (Apr 29, 2010)

That was great.


----------



## ghache (Apr 29, 2010)

great reading.

seriously, i am using my 50mm more than i use my 18-105 and i rarely have problem with out of focus picture or camera shake. even at 1/50 1/60 (shouldn go lower with a 50mm lens)


----------



## Joves (Apr 29, 2010)

Well I pretty much have to agree with them. I have pretty much quit using VR unless Im below 1/250 and, if I do use it at 1/250 it is only as the photo is shot as opposed to Full Time. THis is with handheld shots ofcourse. On my tripod I have only used it when my shutter speeds were very low due to lighting and, again on Mode1. I personally havent liked the results from Mode2 on my 80-400. Personally I wont buy a VR lens that is below 200mms, I just dont see a need for it myself. Good holding technique will work better than VR. Now granted for some people who have some problem with steady holding due to physical problems I imagine it is a God send so, then I can see a reason for it.


----------



## mrpink (Apr 29, 2010)

I always wondered what happend to the background in this photo...







"Busy bokeh" caused by VR could explain it.



good read, one more thing to cram into my brain.




p!nK


----------



## MrLogic (Apr 30, 2010)

mrpink said:


> I always wondered what happend to the background in this photo...
> 
> "Busy bokeh" caused by VR could explain it.



Here's an alternate POV:

VR: Why you should turn it off when it's not needed [Page 1]: Nikon SLR Lens Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review

^ That thread is where Hogan got his "inspiration" from. See page 4 of that same thread for a discussion of the article.


----------



## Garbz (May 2, 2010)

Here's a thought, why is this even questioned? VR is an incredible battery leech. Image quality issues aside you should turn it off when not needed.


----------



## Overread (May 2, 2010)

I wonder if this is true for IS as well - I've never really heard of it before now (and I always assumed most of the pros on the sports run had the lens on tripods/monopods for the match so only panning VR/IS modes would be needed at the most).

As for batteries I do agree it does drain, but a full day shooting, 2000odd images and IS on all the time and with a batterygrip no problems


----------



## Goontz (May 2, 2010)

Garbz said:


> Here's a thought, why is this even questioned? VR is an incredible battery leech. Image quality issues aside you should turn it off when not needed.


Did you even click the link, though? I agree with your point, but the article itself discusses much more detail about _how_ VR works and such than just "don't use it unless you need it."


----------



## gsgary (May 3, 2010)

I said this a long time ago IS does nothing above 1/250


----------



## farmerj (May 3, 2010)

Read the Lens manual it will tell you the same information.
http://www.nikonusa.com/pdf/manuals/lenses/DX/AF-SDX16-85_3.5-5.6G.pdf


----------



## cfusionpm (May 3, 2010)

gsgary said:


> I said this a long time ago IS does nothing above 1/250


 
Just gonna throw out there that it does stablize the viewfinder for composing shots; even if the image is being taken at 1/1000 or so. When I was shooting an air show with my old 70-300 IS, I was talking to a fellow shooter next to me who was using a 70-200 non-IS with a 2x TC, which he let me mount and use for a few shots. I had no issues tracking flight paths and snapping shots free handed with mine, but without IS, I found it extremely difficult to follow them and keep them in frame. Granted its kind of a specific case (heavy body/lens combo, no tripod, looking up 45º or more), but it's still something to think about.


----------



## table1349 (May 3, 2010)

Garbz said:


> Here's a thought, why is this even questioned? VR is an incredible battery leech. Image quality issues aside you should turn it off when not needed.









  I was saying this 3 years ago when virtually every "what lens" question had at least one reply stating to* make sure the lens had IR/VR*.  

Nothing better than learning to actually use the equipment properly, including how to properly hold and support your gear.  Image shake reduction is nothing more than a tool that needs to be used ONLY when called for.  

Problem is, too many people treat it like their crutch and lean on it ALL THE TIME!!!!


----------



## Dominantly (May 3, 2010)

Joves said:


> Well I pretty much have to agree with them. I have pretty much quit using VR unless Im below 1/250 and, if I do use it at 1/250 it is only as the photo is shot as opposed to Full Time. THis is with handheld shots ofcourse. *On my tripod I have only used it when my shutter speeds were very low due to lighting and, again on Mode1.* I personally havent liked the results from Mode2 on my 80-400. Personally I wont buy a VR lens that is below 200mms, I just dont see a need for it myself. Good holding technique will work better than VR. Now granted for some people who have some problem with steady holding due to physical problems I imagine it is a God send so, then I can see a reason for it.


I thought it was more harmful then anything to use VR while on a tripod.


----------



## Joves (May 3, 2010)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I was saying this 3 years ago when virtually every "what lens" question had at least one reply stating to* make sure the lens had IR/VR*.
> 
> Nothing better than learning to actually use the equipment properly, including how to properly hold and support your gear. Image shake reduction is nothing more than a tool that needs to be used ONLY when called for.
> 
> Problem is, too many people treat it like their crutch and lean on it ALL THE TIME!!!!


 
No! Not proper technique! How dare you even suggest that! 
While yes VR does have its place like very low light hand held shots, it is not the be all, end all that is being marketed. Im getting pretty tired of seeing VR on short stinking lenses that have no reason to have it. Next they will put VR on 24mm primes. Oh well I guess it means that we can get great glass without VR for cheap because the masses dont want it.


----------



## Garbz (May 7, 2010)

Goontz said:


> Did you even click the link, though? I agree with your point, but the article itself discusses much more detail about _how_ VR works and such than just "don't use it unless you need it."



Yeah I read it in detail. The article is dead on, my question was just totally left field. Even long before this article and long before I knew of the tripod issues and shutter speed issues I have always just kept VR off to conserve battery life, and I was wondering if other people do the same?


----------



## Goontz (May 7, 2010)

Garbz said:


> Yeah I read it in detail. The article is dead on, my question was just totally left field. Even long before this article and long before I knew of the tripod issues and shutter speed issues I have always just kept VR off to conserve battery life, and I was wondering if other people do the same?


Ah, fair enough. :thumbup: My guess would be that most people don't realize that VR uses up more battery or isn't needed, and even detrimental, under certain circumstances.


----------



## aprillove20 (May 14, 2010)

Nice article  he tries to explain Nikon's Vibration Reduction system.


----------



## mental (May 21, 2010)

Dominantly said:


> I thought it was more harmful then anything to use VR while on a tripod.



Depends on the VR/IS implementation.  You should read the specs on the lens to see if it's recommended that you not use it on a tripod.  Some can be mounted on a tripod for single axis reduction to assist in things like pan shots.


But... I agree, don't use IS unless it's necessary.  If you're not going to benefit from it, then it's just one more thing effecting your image quality/battery life.


----------

